# Identification of yellow Frog



## Polgara (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi I am new in fact I just signed up today.

I have attached two photos of a frog that came from one of many a tadpole found in the back pond after all the heavy rains in January this year on the Gold Coast, Queensland. The frog is now approx 3 - 4 cm. It looks and sounds like a dainty tree frog except for its bright yellow colour. Can any body say what it is? I currently have four in a tank and at least one is female as they laid eggs (which they promptly ate along with the three tadpoles that managed to hatch) right before winter - I found this strange also as they were only two to three months old which I thought young to be mating. The tadpoles hatched within three days.

Anyway any assistance on identification would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 24, 2008)

Welcome to APS - there are heaps of people who are willing to help and guide you.
Nat
I have no idea but im sure someone will know what they are, they are so cute though!!


----------



## Polgara (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## cris (Sep 24, 2008)

Possibly a hypomelanistic tree frog. Possibly a redeye tree frog. Oh yeah welcome to APS and thanks for showing us this cool little frog. Someone else should be able to give you a positive ID, also it would be a good idea to post it on this forum too http://frogs.org.au/community/


----------



## Polgara (Sep 24, 2008)

I had to look up Hypomelanistic!! but now I know what it means, so it could still be a dainty tree frog after all! Thanks for the other link - I will give that a go also.
cheers


----------



## cris (Sep 24, 2008)

I just read what you said properly it would be a dainty tree frog with some sort of genetic colour change.


----------



## Chris1 (Sep 24, 2008)

thats an awesome frog!!!


----------



## smacdonald (Sep 24, 2008)

Two-timer! Just kiding. 

Stewart


----------



## JasonL (Sep 24, 2008)

Looks like a Dainty to me, they can vary in colour as most frogs can.


----------



## lynfrog (Sep 24, 2008)

dainties often are yellow when young, then go green as they get older. some stay yellow longer than others.


----------

